
The Weird and Wonderful CIC (2010) - speps
https://hackmii.com/2010/01/the-weird-and-wonderful-cic/
======
stallmanite
Love HackMii.com. Their wii “jailbreak” really enhanced my enjoyment of the
system back in the day. Many thanks to the authors

